# How to See if my Computer Supports A2DP Bluetooth Feature



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

My computer has bluetooth on it... I use a bluetooth mouse on it. But how can I see if I can use A2DP to play music through speakers/headphones from it? I have tried connecting them but they don't show up on the computer. Is there some program/driver I need first? If I have bluetooth (the kind that lets me use my mouse) does that mean I will be able to use A2DP also, or not necessarily? Any way to get A2DP set up without buying a new computer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what is the make and model did you check the manual


----------

